
Inside Otis Redding's Final Masterpiece - tintinnabula
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/inside-otis-reddings-sittin-on-the-dock-of-the-bay-w511338
======
sizzzzlerz
If you can find a copy of the album recording of the Monterrey Pop Music
Festival, listen to Redding's performance. He was backed by Booker T. and the
MGs (who had a couple hits of their own) and it showed a man at the height of
his vocal powers. Outside of Janis Joplin's performance and Jimi Hendrix's,
nobody there came close. It truly was shame he was taken from us way to soon.

~~~
yesenadam
Are these videos the concert you mean?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxhf4UXLvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwxhf4UXLvM)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlP_9HRi78Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlP_9HRi78Q)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvtbiHYa-
LI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvtbiHYa-LI)

------
jackaroe78
One of the best

